
President Trump's Insecure Android - nabla9
https://www.lawfareblog.com/president-trumps-insecure-android
======
thinkling
Assuming that Trump is going to resist having his choice of device dictated,
could his IT staff secure the device (somewhat) by running all his traffic
through a VPN that does outbound filtering?

~~~
nabla9
They could attach dedicated microcell for Trump and lock his phone into it.
After that they can put all his connections behind firewall and block or
filter Trump's access as much as they like.

Not a foolproof solution, but better than nothing.

~~~
thinkling
He has Secret Service people with him at all times, so they could be carrying
the microcell equipment. Presumably you would then route the traffic over the
standard cell networks (to get maximum coverage) using an encrypted tunnel.

------
a3n
I suppose it's fitting for an insecure President to have an insecure phone.

~~~
village-idiot
Funny how much he attacked Clinton for insecurity (and her record was _not_
great), I always suspected that he was projecting hard on that issue.

